# Wtf!!



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok guys what do you think, beautiful or a monstrousity?











> TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS:
> 
> Overall Length: 2,485mm (97.8in)
> 
> ...


Details from Suzuki GB


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I love it!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well if my joints were good and I had the dosh, maybe









Another view....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hideous, the only thing going for it is that it will provide hours of fun for hoodies as they point and laugh at you. It's utterly tasteless, it'll sell loads stateside.









Definitely the bike equivalent of an Audi TT, yuk.









I bet it makes 60/65HP and sounds like a wet fart. I would not have one given and I like cruisers.

If you are going to go over the top, do it right, I like this as silly as it is.


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Hideous, the only thing going for it is that it will provide hours of fun for hoodies as they point and laugh at you. It's utterly tasteless, it'll sell loads stateside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it too, it really looks like a custom model, not something off a production line. Amzing that it was ever made without being messed about with, not even a tank badge.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well I can`t afford it so it`s academic anyway, however I am off this morning to finally put a deposit on one of these which is somewhat more practical for my needs


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I think its the bodywork that I dont care for......or then again....it might be the rest of it


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Deryck, yes, I was amazed that it saw the light of day. Honda spend 99% of the time conforming and the other 1% flipping their lids. Remember the naked ugly CB1000, X4, Valkyrie etc? They must have a pissed up renegade designer who is let out once a year.









Mac, I bet your RV is faster than the Suzuki as well as having more street cred and that is going some.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

if you ever get the chance to ride a f6c valkyrie dont pass up the chance,6 cylinder bikes just sound so right and its a real monster sizewise ,makes you feel like you are the wrong scale


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Mac, I bet your RV is faster than the Suzuki as well as having more street cred and that is going some.


Mark do you really think someone who has owned 2 Urals, 2 Dneipers (both solos & outfits of each) and 2 CZ175`s including the trail version, gives a flying fig about street cred?
















Check out the watch collection for further clues on my `crediblity`


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Er... Id take the VanVan over that beast anyday...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Er... Id take the VanVan over that beast anyday...


Truth be known, Jon so would I









Which is just as well really seeing how I should be picking up the RV next week























BTW I loathe & detest the name Vanvan, it must be one of the naffest names for a motorcycle ever


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Dont be so sensitive, who cares about the name, the bike is way cool Id love one... but we dont have them here.... im still waiting on KTM to import the 950SM... sigh....


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

I love it!

In your face "Who gives a rats ass!" attitude bike!


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Definitely not my style, visually or as a riding experience. I agree about the Valkyrie to ride, Thorpey69, the flat six has an echo of certain motorcars of my fancy too.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Dont be so sensitive, who cares about the name, the bike is way cool Id love one... but we dont have them here.... im still waiting on KTM to import the 950SM... sigh....


If I want to be over sensitive I wlll so naa!!
















Mind you it won`t stop me buying the bike and at least it`s not plastered over the tank as it was up till this year


----------

